#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > زبان های برنامه نویسی | Programming Languages >  > آموزشی: زبان برنامه نویسی پرل

## farzad_yousefi

*زبان برنامه نویسی پرل* در سال ۱۹۸۷ توسط لری وال ساخته شد. *پرل*  از قابلیت‌های زبان برنامه‌نویسی سی، دست‌نوشته شل، أک، لیسپ و دیگر  زبان‌های دیگر وام گرفته‌است. یکی از کاربردهای مهم زبان برنامه نویسی PERL  در نوشتن اکسپلوییت‌ها و کدهای تخریب است. این زبان برنامه نویسی  پیشینه‌ای قدیمی در UNIX دارد. اما عمر آن در ویندوز به ۷ سال هم نمی‌رسید.  به طوری که زبان پرل را زبانی جدا نشدنی از Unix میدانند و به همین دلیل  است که در LINUXهایی مثل red hat , … نیز که اساس آنها UNIX است نیز این  زبان برنامه نویسی هنوز که هنوز است در آنها جایگاه خاصی دارد. پرل امروزه  در زمینه‌های هوش مصنوعی، ژنتیک، نظامی، تحقیقاتی، صنعتی بطور گسترده‌ای  کاربرد دارد. نوشتن یک بانک اطلاعاتی، صفحه گسترده و یا یک وب سرور شاید با  پرل کار عاقلانه‌ای به نظر نرسد، ولی امکانپذیر است. جالب است بدانید  نرم‌افزاری که شما تحت سیستم‌عامل LINUX و یا MAC نوشته‌اید روی سیستم‌عامل  WINDOWS و UNIX هم اجرا می‌شود. قابلیت (Cross Platform) به شما امکان  توسعه نرم‌افزارتان را بر روی هر سیستم‌عاملی فراهم می‌کند.به خاطر قدرت  بسیار پرل درزمینه برنامه نویسی سیستم‌های شبکه بسیاری از متخصصین شبکه و  هکرها از این قافله عقب نمانده و امروزه شاهد این هستیم که بسیاری از  برنامه‌های مدیریت شبکه، سیستم‌های Spidering و Exploitها به زبان پرل  نوشته می‌شود.نکته‌ای که باعث محبوبیت زبان پرل در میان برنامه نویسان  شده‌است متن‌باز بودن این زبان می‌باشد

----------

*islamnik*,*jaxtor*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## farzad_yousefi

دوست عزیزمون jaxtor درخواست اموزش این زبانو داشت اول باید دید که این دوستمون با زبان های برنامه نویسی اشنا هست یا نه 

و اگر نیست باید از پایه شروع به یاد گیری کنه چون اینطوری سخته

----------

*islamnik*,*jaxtor*,*همتا*

----------

